

Show HN: A great way to make videos for driving customer engagement with brands - mflindell
https://www.vimily.com

======
mflindell
Hey HN, I am the webdev for Vimily and I would love some feedback for our new
site. Ill be here to answer any questions you might have.

Thanks!

